# "Lightning In The Air, Gold In The Water"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Working South*

The winds have been whipsawing around and gusty in all directions as fronts approach and then push through. We hit a little patch in between fronts of relative calm that presented challenges with a lack luster bite. What difference a day can make as the winds ramped and turned the bite into full gear for guests of US Silica. Day 1 was a struggle in the "quiet before the strom" but still productive and everyone was happy. Day 2 with winds ramping as the latest cold front approached, everything turned on and Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. James Cuningham put some serious wood on the fish. I was visiting with the client and mentioned that I like it when folks get to see the undulations in the bite all in the same trip. Unlike fishing blind in deeper waters and not real sure how many fish are in a location, of course we can see them so there's no doubt their there. So after 2 or 3 stops "on fish" with not any real interest, then you know you've got the beginnings of a mess on your hands. Check our *Youtube Channel*

While you're at it, check out Capt. Braden Proctor getting himself in a "9 Line Bind" with a big Nasty as the water boils beneath the boat. It's pretty crazy.






Flats fish can be finicky on days of lower water levels. I've managed to push through those days by locating fish in deeper swales with a little more water column on their backs. My best guess was they were just a little more comfortable pushing abound and feeding. They were easier to approach with a little more water on them, lets just call it an extra layer of camouflage. 4,100 folks follow us on* Instagram*.

*Crushing Blow Early Saturday* - The latest cold front failed to make it all the through overnight. Lightning and thunder with scattered rain had us on a holding pattern and delayed departures.

*Looking North & Finding*

Capt. Donnine Heath bucked the conventional scouting on huge South winds and headed North looking to broaden our range of success a bit. Not perceived by any to be a great idea, but that got proved a little presumptious with solid "tournament class" Redfish hitting the deck ahead of the "Rojo Classic". Swamp talk was all a buzz heading into the tourney with everyone look for some dependable "toads". Childhood friends of Hondo Lozoria dug in with big winds and stormy weather on Saturday as the cold front failed to push through overnight. Donnie hung up at the ramp waiting for it to pass and then made his move taking near limits of some gorgeous fish and sealing the memories of these life long friends once again. Check out our *Photo Gallery*






Capt. Kolten Braun welcomed Bryan F. in from N. Texas and I can't say that I remember too many parties of one over the years. Bryan told me "you know what, all my friends are tied up but I'm ready to go fishing"! I told him to come and we'd take care of him and that's just what Kolten did. Working the barrier island back lakes and marshes, Capt. managed to get Bryan on some solid Redfish taking his limit and then easing into some nice action on Black Drum. Stinging rain and 30 knot winds weren't going to hold this pair back.

*Airboat Fishing - Hurry Up & Wait*

Capt. Chris Cady worked through the undulations in the bite pre-front and then put the hammer on them as I mentioned with guests of US Silica. Longtime guests, the Schroeder family from Houston had to linger at the lodge awhile as we let the weather pass. Capt. Chris Cady finally made a move to the boat ramp and pushed around some weather looking for a solid bite. That's just about the time the front finally came all the way through and winds kicked into gear knocking on the 30 knot level. That really got the Black Drum in a frenzy and it was one of those days when they just wouldn't let the Redfish eat. They managed full limits of Black Drum with a few Redfish mixed in for good measure. Chris said that was the worst airboat crossing he'd ever made and trust me, I know the feeling. On several occassions I had folks put on life jackets as we headed across the First Chain of Islands. The worst combination was a lot of water in the bay with a front hitting with winds near 40 knots while we were fishing and a Westerly wind direction. There no shame in lacing up for that ride. You know "it's on" when the spray from the waves is coming over your head on the top drive platform of the airboat. 8,100 folks follow us on *Facebook*

If you get a chance to hit the water in coming days, give us a shout, we'd love to have you!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog
*
September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh hail yes!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Seeing stars!


----------

